

Opera Mini coming to the iPhone - Klonoar
http://www.opera.com/press/releases/2010/02/10/

======
tszming
Did apple approved Opera they can release it?

~~~
Frazzydee
Good question. Looks like they haven't but Opera is hoping that making a
public announcement will pressure them into approving.

> "This is a provocative move by Opera which will result in a tricky and high
> profile PR exercise for Apple should it decide not to allow Opera mini
> through the App Store," CCS Insight analyst Geoff Blaber said.

> Opera said it saw no reason why its browser, the world's most widely used on
> cellphones, should be rejected. "We have not submitted it yet to the Apple
> App Store. However, we hope that Apple will not deny their users a choice in
> Web browsing experience," said Jon von Tetzchner, co-founder of Opera.

Source: <http://uk.reuters.com/article/idUKTRE6191EU20100210>

